# How do I concentrate during an exam and studying?



## shanelowney (Jan 23, 2020)

Make a good study plan that is the key thing you have to do. While I was in Caribbean medical school I used to do this & I read motivational quotes to motivate myself. This is the most important thing you have to do first. When I join All Saints University College of Medicine this is the first thing I have done with the help of this at present I successfully completed my MD Degree there.


----------

